# triche anneau Apple watch



## dj baptiste (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour ou bonsoir, j'ai savoir comment *tricher *avec l'anneau bleu me lever. Merci de me répondre le plus vite possible !!!
Merci...


----------



## Dead head (2 Janvier 2020)

Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## Madalvée (2 Janvier 2020)

C'est une application de santé, pas une daronne.


----------



## dj baptiste (2 Janvier 2020)

sil vous plait aider moi


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2020)

Y en a un qui est resté allongé trop longtemps 

A part aller faire un tour de l'autre coté de l'atlantique ça va être chaud de le compléter maintenant!


----------



## dj baptiste (2 Janvier 2020)

Non en vrai je me suis lever a 13H mais je me suis rendu compte que j'ai totalement glandé mais après je suis aller me balader un peu. Mais sil vous plait aider moi.


----------



## Patroliver (2 Janvier 2020)

reste debout jusqu'à demain


----------



## dj baptiste (2 Janvier 2020)

bah non ca va ce reinitialiser.


----------



## MrTom (2 Janvier 2020)

Tu ne peux pas tricher avec l'anneau bleu. Uniquement avec le rouge et le vert.


----------



## dj baptiste (2 Janvier 2020)

d'accord merci. comment fait t on pour tricher avec le vert ?


----------



## MrTom (2 Janvier 2020)

Application Santé > Parcourir > Activité
Ensuite, dans toutes les activités sur lesquelles tu peux cliquer, tu peux ajouter des données manuellement en haut à droite.


----------



## dj baptiste (2 Janvier 2020)

merci


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2020)

Mais sinon à part pour cacher quelque chose pourquoi vouloir tricher? C'est sensé représenter ton activité pour bouger et améliorer ta santé, tricher n'a aucuns sens.


----------

